# Visiting Edinburgh



## Casper (Dec 13, 2011)

I have booked a 2 night/3 day trip to Edinburgh for next week - do any locals have suggestions as to whats best to see and do?  I know the Winter Wonderland is on, fair and ferris wheel, but wondered if anyone had any top tips? It'll be suitable for 2 adults & 2 nine year girls!

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 13, 2011)

Only the castle I'm afraid


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to say I dont know of anywhere and I am a Scot............

There may be some cool museums that could entertain the youngsters and yourself of course.........

Is there not some kind of underground dungeon/tunnels as well......


----------



## Monica (Dec 13, 2011)

We've been to Edinburgh a couple of years ago.

We only saw the castle from the outside, as it's quite expensive to get in. There's the museum of childhood, free
police museum (very small) free
Edinburgh museum - is huge (about 6 floors?) and free
Bank of england museum, free

We went to the camera obscura museum (we paid with Tesco vouchers)

Enjoy!


----------



## Donald (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a look at these and see if there is anything of interest

http://www.edinburgh-places.co.uk/visitin/

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g186525-Activities-Edinburgh_Scotland.html


----------



## Graeme (Dec 13, 2011)

There is always the zoo, especially with the pandas 

I'm sure there is panto on as well at the kings theatre, Usher Hall & edinburgh playhouse, with matinee shows

Dynamic earth as well.

I like the Christmas Market that's on as well, and there may even be the the Ice rink in Princes St gardens as well.

And, yes, the Castle of course 

Have Fun


----------



## Copepod (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a look at Lonely Planet Thorn Tree forum, as people are asking that sort of question all the time - UK & Ireland page at http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/forum.jspa?forumID=25 

Personally, the last few times I've visited Edinburgh have all involved some combination of seeing cousin & his family, volunteering on an adventure race in city or Pentland Hills, and Hillend ski slope, Crammond Island in Firth of Forth (accessible by causeway only at low tide), fish & chips at Pathhead on A68 back to Tyneside.


----------



## Casper (Dec 13, 2011)

Monica said:


> We've been to Edinburgh a couple of years ago.We went to the camera obscura museum (we paid with Tesco vouchers)
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! Just ordered Days Out tokens from my Tesco vouchers! Excellent idea, have read all good reviews about the camera obscura.

Museum of Childhood also looks good, we intend visiting the pandas in the spring, and being from Northumberland we have seen enough castles to last a lifetime

Thanks folks


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, there is a great underground street you can tour just off the royal mile up towards the castle called something like "Mary King's Close", the guides give you a bit of history and it's pretty spooky too! We also did a great ghost walk one night, organised again off the royal mile. Royal art museum good if you like that sort of thing. Edinburgh's my fave place to visit, we got married there too


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 13, 2011)

I lived in Edinburgh for 20 years and survived! Take your thermals - it can be very cold!
Start at the castle and walk down the Royal Mile to Holyrood House. This passes lots of interesting things (camera obscura, St Giles Cathedral, Scottish Parliament building...)  and shows you the 'old town'.
Have tea in Jenners i n Princes Street (an independent dept store) which is very polite but lovely and the cafe has a good view over the castle.
Climb the Scott Monument just over the road from Jenners. 
Princes Street and the street that runs parallel to it just up the hill, George Street form part of the 'new town'. In Charlotte Square (I think) there is a Georgian House you can visit.
The zoo is good, there are loads of museums and shops. You'll be spoilt for choice.
If you are feeling flush there is always Harvey Nics (probably not a good idea with 2 girls!)

I'll be spending the festive season about 40 miles south of Edinburgh with my brother - I think I'll be fighting the cats for t he prime spot by the fire.

Enjoy your visit


----------



## rachelha (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello I live in Edinburgh. 
 The museum on chambers street is fantastic, it opened up a couple of months ago after a year long renovation.  
Jenners unfortunately is no longer an independent store it is house of Fraser, so has the same merchandise as any Frasers apart from the food hall.  The cafe is still great with fab views.

Mary's kings Close is brilliant, definitely recommend it. I think 9 year olds  would like it too.I like Dynamic Earth which is up near the parliament.  It is quite pricy though.  Whilst on th subject don't bother going out of your way to see the parliament it is nothing special at all.

The zoo is great.  (I am off to see the pandas tomorrow, v v excited). You need to reserve a slot to see the pandas.  There is no extra charge for this but I would do it in advance o make sure you get to see them when you go in the spring.

Definitely take a wander up the royal mile and around the old town.  The architecture of Edinburgh is fascinating there are streets going over other streets.  

I have never been to camera obscura, I will be interested to hear what it is like.

The botanics is great if it is snowy.  Don't go if it is windy though as it is shut for Health and safety reasons.

Have a fab time


----------



## Casper (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated

Good tip to book slot to see pandas!


----------

